# Out of gas (tank)



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

Stu and David came over today. Make progress. We got the gas tank out. Apparently, did not get all gas out of tank. No smoking at our house for a while please. Postponed trying to disconnect transmission from cv joint due to one lousy stinking bolt/screw (see previous post). Instead we're going to disconnect axle from wheel, lift the engine and then try to disconnect transmission from axle. 

For photos see:
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/kf5VrOUFx1JQ5FvQmzBORA?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/G4g56dIXwqUpbtMMJHEpJg?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9SD77l7e7LUtXk5FO1RDkA?feat=directlink


----------



## tcfootball (May 4, 2008)

I commented on your past thread about that pesky bolt. Maybe it will help you.


----------



## HairsRudy (Aug 30, 2009)

Great to read about your progress. Keep it up.


----------

